# 2013 Cruze Eco, Manual, sick of the issues



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

This is my first time that I had purchased a new car. I haven't had any real issues (just recalls) until I hit right around 50K. I will be making my 4th trip sometime this week to the dealership for warranty work. The first time I noticed a problem was when most of the oil had decided to leave the engine and end up all over the transmission and near all of the pulleys. I was told that this was a known problem with the 1.4-liter engines. Had the intake and valve cover replaced with all hoses and gaskets that are applicable. Less than a week later, rough idle, sounds like a vacuum cleaner running, and burning oil smell. Back to the dealership, I'm told that the one gasket they replaced was bad and my one spark plug wasn't tightened properly.

I wait for the car to be repaired since they didn't have a rental for me. I get my car back and it seems okay for the weekend. Drive to work, lunch time I drive to get food and again it smells like burning oil and it runs rough. I call to inform the dealership its a problem and they are "surprised" there is no check engine light. I drive around for 45-50 min hoping to get this CEL so I have some proof. I get the light (yay, I'm not crazy) followed by a "service stablitrak" I take it back to the dealer be told I have really low compression in cylinder 3 and they are keeping the car. Turns out the rings had broken or fallen apart and they needed to change out the piston and the rings.(I was confused because on the warranty sheet it showed they had charged for 5 pistons) I get my car back after it's "fixed" it has a nasty rattle, smells like oil and mechanic and has greasy/oily fingerprints on the interior. Driving it the day after getting it back I get a CEL and burning oil smell. CEL (P1101) is telling me that my MAF is out of range. It ends up going off that night but the following day I get a P1101 along with a P0420. 

So here I am now wondering if I got myself a lemon, they aren't servicing it correctly, or it is just a string of unfortunate events.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it's twofold - bad pistons, unfortunately, are not uncommon, and your dealership is staffed by idiots since this sounds like it was the issue in the first place (cracked piston = bad running and too much blowby = blown seals = oil everywhere).

Now it's taken out the cat, probably with oil, which they didn't bother to check or really even test drive the car for more than 2 miles after the whole engine was rebuilt, and there's a vacuum leak or something of the sort.

Unfortunately a bad dealership experience is not at all uncommon either. Is there another dealer in town?


----------



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

I went back to the place where I purchased the car. I have other potential dealerships I could visit but I'm not sure how that works since it's a pre-existing warranty claim that just seems to keep returning without being resolved.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, they generally don't want to deal with another dealerships screw up, but since it's there, tell them that you do not want the car back until it's been extensively test driven this time. 

In the future I'd definitely look into other dealership service departments.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danath256 said:


> This is my first time that I had purchased a new car. I haven't had any real issues (just recalls) until I hit right around 50K. I will be making my 4th trip sometime this week to the dealership for warranty work. The first time I noticed a problem was when most of the oil had decided to leave the engine and end up all over the transmission and near all of the pulleys. I was told that this was a known problem with the 1.4-liter engines. Had the intake and valve cover replaced with all hoses and gaskets that are applicable. Less than a week later, rough idle, sounds like a vacuum cleaner running, and burning oil smell. Back to the dealership, I'm told that the one gasket they replaced was bad and my one spark plug wasn't tightened properly.
> 
> I wait for the car to be repaired since they didn't have a rental for me. I get my car back and it seems okay for the weekend. Drive to work, lunch time I drive to get food and again it smells like burning oil and it runs rough. I call to inform the dealership its a problem and they are "surprised" there is no check engine light. I drive around for 45-50 min hoping to get this CEL so I have some proof. I get the light (yay, I'm not crazy) followed by a "service stablitrak" I take it back to the dealer be told I have really low compression in cylinder 3 and they are keeping the car. Turns out the rings had broken or fallen apart and they needed to change out the piston and the rings.(I was confused because on the warranty sheet it showed they had charged for 5 pistons) I get my car back after it's "fixed" it has a nasty rattle, smells like oil and mechanic and has greasy/oily fingerprints on the interior. Driving it the day after getting it back I get a CEL and burning oil smell. CEL (P1101) is telling me that my MAF is out of range. It ends up going off that night but the following day I get a P1101 along with a P0420.
> 
> So here I am now wondering if I got myself a lemon, they aren't servicing it correctly, or it is just a string of unfortunate events.


At 1st I was like 2013 Eco manual, it's my old car again! The 5 pistons thing, I totally couldn't begin to guess that one. I would say maybe they trying to build up parts but that's what the parts guy is for.

As for lemon, it's gonna be hard to do that on a 2013. Maybe PA laws are different than ours in Ohio but it's usually within a year and a bit of downtime new and i forgot what it was used.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In this case, since there are strong signs of ineptitude, I'd take it to another dealer and explain why you no longer trust dealer#1. It is dealer #2's option to get involved but the odds are in your favor.
Bring all your paperwork (copies) to dealer #2.

GM has no problem paying a claim to a different dealer.....they want the car correctly repaired as much as you do.

Rob


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Also if they have to keep the car they have to get you a rental. Doesn't matter if they don't have one available they need to get you one. Even if they have to use Enterprise , Avis or whoever. I would also get in contact with one of the GM reps on here to see if they can get you to a different dealer if you don't feel comfortable with the one you are using.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> Also if they have to keep the car they have to get you a rental. Doesn't matter if they don't have one available they need to get you one. Even if they have to use Enterprise , Avis or whoever. I would also get in contact with one of the GM reps on here to see if they can get you to a different dealer if you don't feel comfortable with the one you are using.


That only applies if your car is still covered by OEM warranty. Chevrolet's powertrain warranty provides for courtesy transportation.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> That only applies if your car is still covered by OEM warranty. Chevrolet's powertrain warranty provides for courtesy transportation.


I've been given a rental by multiple dealers every single time mine was in for a PT warranty claim that took more than an hour. Especially if you have to keep coming back...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

@jblackburn

*Courtesy Transportation Program*
If your vehicle requires warranty repairs during the Limited Powertrain Warranty coverage period (8 years/100,000 miles for repairs warrantable under the Hybrid/Electric Propulsion Limited Warranty), alternate transportation and/or reimbursement of certain transportation expenses may be available under the Courtesy Transportation Program. Several transportation options are available. *Consult your dealer* or refer to the Owner’s Manual for details. Courtesy Transportation is not part of or included in the coverage provided by the New-Vehicle Limited Warranty. General Motors reserves the right to make any changes or discontinue the Courtesy Transportation program at any time without notification.

*Out of the 2013 Manual*
100,000-mile/5-year transferable powertrain limited warranty. Every 2013 Chevrolet
passenger car, light-duty pickup truck, SUV and crossover comes with a 100,000-mile/
5-year (whichever comes first) transferable Powertrain Limited Warranty. Plus, you get
100,000 miles/5 years (whichever comes first) of the 24/7 Roadside Assistance Program,
the Courtesy Transportation Program, and much more. *See dealer for details.*

Now you'll note, see dealer for details is in there for both counts. Now I know this will upset a lot of people, but after confirming with my CTP manager, there is no legal or franchise requirement for a dealer to participate in the Courtesy Transportation Program. If you are under warranty and you go to the dealer and the dealership says, "Get bent, peasant," you have no legal grounds for a complaint. If that does happen though, I would recommend going to another dealership, because there are strong incentives for a dealership to participate, but they would be less powerful for a dealership that doesn't move a lot of cars a month.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Any dealer not offering a car or something to drive if your car is in for warranty service is a red flag in my book. Its what makes one dealer better than another. Even if they gave me a used car if I live in small town, they still need to give you something.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got a rental from enterprise or one of the random cars leased by an off site company. In 2015 I had 2009-2011 loaners but when it came to Enterprise they were the newest thing. My (Old) dealer had a $37 a day cap on enterprise rentals for like 5 days and you had to come back after 5 to renew that. My car was so jacked up I even found out what trip Interruption and the $120 a night cap was. At that point they DID NOT provide a ride from my busted vehicle to the dealer(Tow truck guy let me ride with my car) Would not pay for a ride to the nearest Airport nor the Hotel they booked 100 miles from dealer and break down area. After hours of back and forth the dealership ended up taking me to a random hotel and Enterprise found me the next morning.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I got a dealer loaner (Brand new Cruze) & an Enterprise loaner for my Cruze when it was in multiple times for the NOX recall disaster. It was a nice surprise to get the Enterprise rental, got a full size Traverse. 

For your warranty work, I would call the GM mothership and open a case with them. They'll contact the dealer and figure out what is going on.

And a car with 50K miles on it should not be killing pistons....


----------



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I dropped it off this morning, dealer checked the codes, and now I'm in a rental! I guess now the cat is being replaced because of the reason @jblackburn had mentioned with oil saturating the cat. Who knows what else. I was really hoping I could get 10 years out of this car but it really has me wondering at this point.


----------



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

I had my cat replaced, On Sunday, April 9th I got a CEL that was a P1101, I have had a "ticking" between 2200-2700 RPM. I've been told I need to drop my car off now for "exploratory surgery" and also when I got to the dealership I was taking to talk to some lady because I am a "V.I.P. Customer" This was basically them telling me how great of a customer I am, how good the rates are currently, how many incentives are out for new cars and, that I still have equity in my car.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Did the remove and clean the oil out of the inter-cooler and charge pipes? It makes me wonder with all of the burning oil smell you've had.


----------



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

I was told the tech cleaned out the intercooler and charge pipe three times. It has been much closer to being "normal" now than all of the previous times. It stumbles a bit when it makes boost and the ticking/tapping in the RPM range I mentioned before.


----------

